# KJV Bible with Difficult Words Explained



## TylerRay (Jul 25, 2014)

Are there editions of the King James Version with archaic and difficult words explained, other than the Westminster Reference Bible and the Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible? I'm especially looking for something small, like a Pitt Minion.

Thank you.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 25, 2014)

My Windsor bible from Trinitarian Bible Society comes with a page that explains all the "difficult" words.

You can also purchase for $0.65 a paper from TBS that has this.


----------



## gkterry (Jul 25, 2014)

Or for $25, one could order a hardback Westminster Bible from TBS.


----------



## One Little Nail (Jul 25, 2014)

In the way of King James Bibles there is the Defined KJB from The Bible for Today that : 


> uses footnotes to define virtually all of the archaic, obsolete, difficult, or uncommon words in the King James Bible.


 which can be found here Defined King James Bibles




Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> You can also purchase for $0.65 a paper from TBS that has this.



This can be found here for *FREE* Bible Word List

Also Vance Publications has this more comprehensive book, which is 



> As suitable for reading as it is valuable for reference, this book provides an explicit and comprehensive examination of every word in the Authorized Version of the Bible that has been deemed archaic, obsolete, antiquated, or otherwise outmoded. The result is both a fascinating and encyclopedic study of words--their meaning, derivation, usage, and significance. The thesis of this seminal work is that the Authorized Version is no more archaic than daily newspapers, current magazines, and modern Bible versions. To further supplement the work and substantiate the underlying thesis, considerable reference is made not only to a wide variety of newspapers and magazines, but also to four contemporary Bible versions. This book is unique in that it seeks neither to criticize nor correct the text of the Authorized Version. Extensively documented with over 5,300 footnotes, the book contains twenty-four chapters and twelve appendixes, with a preface, introduction, epilogue, and bibliography.



which can be found here Archaic Words and the Authorized Version


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 26, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> n the way of King James Bibles


Robert did mean to tell you that in Australia they use the ESV which is basically the KJV with the archaic words updated


----------



## One Little Nail (Jul 26, 2014)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Robert did mean to tell you that in Australia they use the ESV which is basically the KJV with the archaic words updated



In Australia we have our very own King James Bible Protector, Actually Stephen I thought an ESV was basically a KJB with Origen serving as general editor & textual critic, with his trusty penknife by his side.
The ESV was basically the RSV with a slight makeover, its like if you took a _ New Zealander _ and sent him to live in Australia for a few years where he partook of our hospitality & welfare, yet he would still be a New Zealander.


----------



## yeutter (Jul 26, 2014)

The Dean Burgon Society promotes the Defined King James Bible.


----------



## Logan (Jul 26, 2014)

That KJB Protector site is terrible. Fundamentalist pentacostal?


----------



## One Little Nail (Jul 26, 2014)

Logan said:


> That KJB Protector site is terrible. Fundamentalist pentacostal?



its not without its merit, the fact that he is supporting a "critical" edition of the KJB I think is a good idea, for instance he has shown that *spirit* in _*1 John 5:8*_ has consistantly been translated in _*Lower Case*_ throughout the publication history of the KJB so what right then do modern editors have to change it to upper case.

Having come out from compromised Pentecostalism myself it is actually good to see that some are waking up in that movement to the heretical streams of psuedo-mysticism, latter rain & the kenyon inspired/positive confession/ word of faith nonsense that has been flourishing of late. Also the fact that he has been embracing Historicism Prophetical Interpretation is good, very good in fact, so we can only hope his theology continues to progress & maybe someday soon he may join us on this forum!

some errors in Pentacostalism are ingrained or part of its very fabric of existence like a belief in a separate Holy Spirit Baptism or speaking in _"Tongues"_ but a simple fundamentalism which has an uncompromised belief in the Bible, opposing itself to Liberalism is a good thing is it not? you need to define what you mean by "fundamentalism".


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 27, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> The ESV was basically the RSV with a slight makeover, its like if you took a New Zealander and sent him to live in Australia for a few years where he partook of our hospitality & welfare, yet he would still be a New Zealander.


I think you are correct Robert. An Australian would say that a New Zealander living in Australia would be vastly improved by the experience. In the same vein the ESV is vastly improved over the RSV.

It is amazing when a New Zealander agrees with an Australian isn't it?


----------



## One Little Nail (Jul 27, 2014)

Stephen L Smith said:


> One Little Nail said:
> 
> 
> > The ESV was basically the RSV with a slight makeover, its like if you took a New Zealander and sent him to live in Australia for a few years where he partook of our hospitality & welfare, yet he would still be a New Zealander.
> ...




I don't know about " vastly improved " basically you can take a NZer out of NZ but you can't take NZ out of a NZer, likewise you can take the ESV out of the RSV but you can't take the RSV out of the ESV, if that makes any sense!

The ESV falsely claims to be in the Lineage of the KJB, It would have been a considerably better translation if they had disregarded the RSV altogether and had done a translation from scratch or rather as they had claimed they could Truly have made
a translation in the _ Lineage of the KJB_ by using it as the starting text base, then you would have had a translation that was _vastly improved over the RSV_.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 27, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> The ESV falsely claims to be in the Lineage of the KJB, It would have been a considerably better translation if they had disregarded the RSV altogether and had done a translation from scratch or rather as they had claimed they could Truly have made
> a translation in the Lineage of the KJB by using it as the starting text base, then you would have had a translation that was vastly improved over the RSV.


JI Packer, I understand, was one who encouraged the RSV as the starting point. The argument was that the RSV had its problems but its accuracy vs readability balance was helpful, ie, the RSV is more accurate than the NIV though not as evangelical. The goal of the ESV was a more accurate translation than the NIV etc. In terms of the liberalism of the RSV, I cannot find any of this in the ESV.




One Little Nail said:


> The ESV falsely claims to be in the Lineage of the KJB,


Actually they make the claim that the translation is in the Tyndale tradition.


----------



## Logan (Jul 27, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > That KJB Protector site is terrible. Fundamentalist pentacostal?
> ...



How about the very first sentence: "The Authorized King James Version of the Holy Bible _is God’s providentially *appointed* Word for the whole *world.*_"

Which is apparently an even more extreme form of KJV-onlyism than Sam Gipp. They even seem to have a problem with _other_ KJV texts that aren't in the "pure" Cambridge tradition as not being worthy of the title "inerrant", as theirs is.


----------



## One Little Nail (Jul 27, 2014)

Logan said:


> One Little Nail said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...





Did I forget to mention that it's not without its _errors_ also! Well it should read


> The Authorized King James Version of the Holy Bible is God’s providentially appointed Word for the English speaking world.


 In my humble opinion.

I don't endorse everything The Bible Protector says, I do like his thinking on the *Pure Cambridge Edition* though, the post to his site was a reply to something Stephen posted 



Stephen L Smith said:


> Robert did mean to tell you that in Australia they use the ESV which is basically the KJV with the archaic words updated



He posted a tongue in cheek comment on a KJB thread spruiking the ESV just as well he's from NZ so Bible Protectors following quote has relevance to him. 



> This electronic text has been made in Australia for the purpose of the exaltation of the Bible within Australasia.


----------



## TylerRay (Jul 28, 2014)

Any others? I'm not crazy about the bold print on archaic words in the Defined KJV. Thank you all for your thoughts.


----------



## One Little Nail (Jul 29, 2014)

Tyler you may have to get yourself a King James reference Bible of sorts, cambridge do in fact sell a pitt minion if that is in fact what your after, they also do a cameo reference & a concord reference.

Cambridge University Press KJB

or you can get a Trinitarian Bible Society Classic Reference or Concord Reference.


----------



## One Little Nail (Jul 29, 2014)

or you could try the Cambridge KJV Pocket Reference Edition 



> The KJV Pocket Reference Edition is modelled on the elegant KJV Pitt Minion and has exactly the same page layout in a smaller size, making it even more compact and portable.
> 
> It includes the Old and New Testaments, supported by Cambridge bold-figure cross-references, together with a pronunciation guide and glossary.
> 
> The Bibles all have gilt or silver edges and a ribbon marker. The choice includes traditional fastening styles – a zip and a button flap, as well as one edition with a thumb index.


----------

